
GitHub Import Statistics - kevindeasis
https://monitor.gitlab.net/dashboard/db/github-importer?orgId=1&from=1527506761853&to=now
======
BinaryIdiot
I'd be curious to look at the list ported over and see if anything moved
really mattered.

The whole boycott was nonsense anyway. Microsoft has only agreed to buy
GitHub; they can't actually buy and own it for about 6 months. So even if you
had a legit fear of Microsoft, why would you even bother yet? Anything of
importance on GitHub is going to take a while to move over anyway which is why
I suspect the majority of these "moves" were people moving over repos that no
one cares about.

Microsoft's cloud business is up and coming and is already worth many billions
of dollars. They are not going to jeopardize user trust, which could harm
Azure, by messing with your little GitHub project.

~~~
philwelch
There may be some people migrating from GitHub to boycott Microsoft, but most
of the old guard free software folks weren't on GitHub to begin with.

I think the biggest concern is just a lack of trust that Microsoft will fuck
things up out of incompetence rather than malice.

Another rationale is that, even if you reason it through and conclude that
Microsoft isn't going to screw it up at all, the mere risk of GitHub being a
SPOF is enough to support some alternatives. That might be a risk that existed
pre-acquisition, but it's definitely come to attention.

Also, GitLab has been getting better and better for awhile and capitalized on
this really well from a marketing standpoint; let's give them some credit
instead of assuming it's purely a negative reaction to GitHub and Microsoft.

~~~
seba_dos1
> but most of the old guard free software folks weren't on GitHub to begin
> with

This is important to remember. Some people were also openly hesitant to
GitHub, but used it anyway due to its network effect. This seems like a
perfect moment to reevaluate.

------
piinbinary
Making their grafana dashboard public is an interesting move.

~~~
scrollaway
It is. I love it. Extreme transparency is a norm I hope to see become more and
more common in the coming years/decades; extending the open source principles
beyond the code.

Gitlab is exemplary there. Mozilla is very good at it as well. Another company
I've recently found out about and gained a massive amount of respect for is
Buffer. [https://buffer.com/transparency](https://buffer.com/transparency)

------
ggg9990
I have never seen one of these Silicon Valley “boycotts” have any effect
whatsoever.

~~~
zelon88
I'm pretty sure if Microsoft still had 95% PC OS market share they would be a
much bigger (crappier) company today than they are.

If a group of people get annoyed with a product they will flock to the next
available one and drive that business to become competition. So while you
don't get that instant gratification of being pissed and getting results you
do force companies to make changes.

People suffered through IE for years, and when Chrome came around it
practically took IE's market share overnight because people were so willing to
blindly abandon IE.

~~~
ggg9990
But that’s one product beating another. It happens all the time. I’m talking
about a departure from a product for ethical / philosophical reasons.

------
octorian
Its easy to forget that Microsoft hasn't actually taken over control of GitHub
yet.

The big announcement was that they have entered into an agreement to acquire
GitHub, after slogging through (perhaps) months of legal, accounting, and
regulatory paperwork.

There very well may be more bumps in that graph, as the news sinks in, and
when the deal actually closes.

------
matchagaucho
What are the reasons for distrusting Microsoft to be good stewards?

~~~
minikites
As far as I can tell, it's because they did some bad things in 1995 and
therefore can never be trusted again.

~~~
hew
Not just 1995. Windows 10 spyware/crapware is a fundamental violation of the
customer's interests in my book.

EDIT: is/was, I've heard they turned some of it down supposedly.

------
mlthoughts2018
Looks like in the low 10s of thousands of projects over a period of around 7-8
days. Would be interesting to see how many GitHub stars that equates to, or if
you assigned a metric to a GitHub project by counting number of unique
contributors, and then aggregated that across the Gitlab import data.

This might mostly reflect the values of projects or single maintainers who
place a super high priority on Microsoft-avoidance. Many more people might
migrate though after waiting a while to see if Microsoft begins trying to push
any agendas through GitHub.

I for one am super happy to stay with GitHub as long as no part of it starts
to feel like there is any type of Azure agenda, VS agenda, etc. Keep my
tooling, CI, deployment, etc., choices separate from the git platform, and I'm
fine with it being a Microsoft subsidiary. The minute that changes, I'll move
all my code.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It takes time to organise changes for a team/project, surely that would
suggest most early transfers will be individuals repos. Also people are likely
to shift smaller projects first to be sure there are no complications.

------
Animats
You only have to import a repository once.

~~~
mikece
In terms of code hosting, you can always have two remotes and push to both.
Since this config would only be known on developer machines there's no way to
know if GitLab is getting true converts or just a bunch of people kicking the
tires while the real work is still happening elsewhere and might never move
for real.

~~~
rurban
My `g pum` alias pushes master to 4 remotes. GNU dislikes GitHub and has 2
gitlab instances plus their primary savannah git hosting. I don't care, GitHub
is still the best to work with internally.

------
asdsa5325
Graphs aren't working right now

------
pvtmert
I was already started do moving to my own (a-la VPS on digitalocean) this just
added some extra velocity to it.

its not that i dont like github, i do. But keeping internet decentralized is
important (imho).

Also given that I live in Turkey, government can block all github just because
someone shares bad stuff about current leaders in gist. (ps. they did block
google drive because someone posted some photographs/documents)

Many people here using somehow their own vps, just adding push-hook to sync
with other github/gitlab is not a trivial thing.

tl;dr: push to your repo, sync with cloud providers' one.

------
textmode
Original title:

The "mass exodus" from GitHub to GitLab: 10 days later

------
onyva
The relevant data is how many new projects (open source) will open on github
in the future. I’ve delted my account and no longer collaborate on project who
are left on github.

What’s important is _open source_.

Microsoft is an acceptable option to many still, no matter how bad it proves
to be, over and again.

